# Stahls� Offers New Full Spectrum Muse Laser Cutter



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers New Full Spectrum Muse Laser Cutter*

Now you can cut, etch and engrave all from a single machine. The Full Spectrum Muse laser cutter, offered by Stahls’, is an easy-to-use 40-watt laser cutter that can be used for polyurethane-based heat transfer vinyl, wood, plastics and more. 

This compact machine easy adjusts to cut one heat transfer vinyl design, multiple layers or hard goods. It has a built-in camera that allows you to easily translate and cut hand-drawn designs. Wi-Fi lets you connect wirelessly, and the LCD touch screen makes for easy programming. 

The laser features a removable floor for cutting or etching on larger products. It also includes a high-quality air compressor, exhaust fan and RetinaEngrave v2 software. 

To learn more about Full Spectrum Muse, go to https://goo.gl/uuwZkV

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

